

Is time a side effect of universal expansion? - mainguy
http://mikemainguy.blogspot.com/2011/01/is-time-side-effect-of-universal.html

======
theflubba
This is the stupidest thing I've ever read. He didn't even back up his
argument.

------
auxbuss
Show me the maths.

